# Montezuma Cypress



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Montezuma Cypress*

I am testing out a pretty cool new plant as a riparium subject, Montezuma cypress (_Taxodium mucronatum_). This coniferous tree is a close relative of bald cypress (_T. distichum_), but it has a more southerly distribution, occurring from Southernmost Texas, through various areas in Mexico and in Northern Guatemala. 

Because of their cold winter dormancy requirements, most temperate region trees and shrubs, such as bald cypress, are probably poor choices for keeping in ripariums and similar setups or as bonsai. Montezuma cypress is more like a subtropical plant, so it might be OK in an indoor planting year-round.

I addition to the different geographic distribution, Montezuma cypress also uses somewhat different habitats as compared to bald cypress, preferring riverbanks and floodplains over permanently-inundated swamps. Montezuma cypress is also usually evergreen, whereas bald cypress drops its needles every year during its winter dormancy. Montezuma cypress does not grow cypress knees and it also has a more weeping foliage habit. It can grow to be one of the most massive trees on earth (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81rbol_del_Tule) but it is supposed to be pretty easy to train as bonsai.

I placed an order for a potted nursery plant that should be here late next week. I hope that I will be able to fit it into a riparium planter. I also started some seeds--the seeds germinate readily--and I have a couple-dozen little sprouts. I am going to plant some of these directly in riparium planters as well.

More soon!









(Wikimedia Commons image: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Taxodium_mucronatum1.jpg)


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Interesting. Keep us updated.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> Interesting. Keep us updated.


It should look pretty cool if it grows in the tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I've seen these in Mexico, including the Tula tree south of Oaxaca. 
Nice tree.

There's some Spanish language threads where several hobbyists have go up streams with these along the banks.

Somewhat revered tree in Mexico.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a little sprouted seedling. I noticed the seeds starting to germinate nine days after sowing.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> I've seen these in Mexico, including the Tula tree south of Oaxaca.
> Nice tree.
> 
> There's some Spanish language threads where several hobbyists have go up streams with these along the banks.
> ...



Here's another sublime Mexican conifer tree of great stature...

http://www.google.com/search?q=abie...g&biw=1097&bih=550&sei=jMRJUdnEMuqGyAHUmoHIBA

Being sacred hasn't helped the _Abies religiosa_ much; the big ones have all been logged and the rest are all being snuffed out at the tops of mountains by warmer-and-warmer weather. The last of the best things in the world are all being chopped down, shot or poisoned.

Here are the little seedlings in a riparium planter. I hope that they will grow.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is really cool! Keep us updated!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

bacon5 said:


> That is really cool! Keep us updated!


I hope these little plants will grow.

It will take a long time for the new seedlings to develop, but I should see the potted nursery plant here with UPS late next week.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are the little seedlings popping up in a riparium planter.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a quick photo update on the way pretty soon...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

These little trees have already started to grow! You can see new leaves emerging from between the seed leaves.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The seedlings are growing fast! They seem to like conditions in the riparium planter. This is about six weeks after sowing the seeds and already they have six sets of leaves.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

What kind of light are u using


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Warlock said:


> What kind of light are u using


Nothing fancy...just a couple of HO T5 strips.


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Where did you get the seeds, and did you stratify them before germinating? Also, did you have the seeds submerged when you were germinating them?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> Where did you get the seeds, and did you stratify them before germinating? Also, did you have the seeds submerged when you were germinating them?


I read conflicting information about whether the _T. macronutum_ requires CMS treatment or not. I did not stratify them, but I might have seen better germination if I had. I only got about 20%.


----------



## BenderBendingRodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool. I'm trying to germinate some T. distichum at the moment. I have stratified them and am just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

BenderBendingRodriguez said:


> Cool. I'm trying to germinate some T. distichum at the moment. I have stratified them and am just waiting for something to happen.


I would guess that the T. distichum might germinate best with cold moist stratification because it is more of a temperate zone plant, wheresas the T. mucronatum is subtropical.

I read something somewhere about soaking T. distichum seeds in alcohol as another treatment(???).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This plant is doing very well. The foliage looks good and it has grown a little bit, while I also see numerous new, white roots in the planter. I still don't know what kind of dormancy cycle the Montezuma cypress might have, but so far I think I can recommend as a good bet for a distinctive riparium plant. 

I wanted to link the online store where I bought this specimen...

http://www.yuccado.com/taxodium-mucronatum.html'

With the UPS shipping it should be thirty bucks. This is kind of a lot for a single plant, but if you consider it as a really cool plant that you can keep for a few years maybe it is worth it. 

I'll get some pictures of the roots. I am very happy to see the new root growth.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

could this tree.. just grow in a tank?

like cypress grow in the swamps?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Warlock said:


> could this tree.. just grow in a tank?
> 
> like cypress grow in the swamps?


I wouldn't plant this plant directly in a tank. It has a lot of strong roots and I think it would eventually break the aquarium seems. It's better to plant it in a planter or pot.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> I wouldn't plant this plant directly in a tank. It has a lot of strong roots and I think it would eventually break the aquarium seems. It's better to plant it in a planter or pot.


10-4!

ps.. cypress is my fav. tree!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Warlock said:


> 10-4!
> 
> ps.. cypress is my fav. tree!!


I like it a lot too. 

I need to do the bonsai wiring because they trunk is just straight like a stick. It will look better with some natural curves in it.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Hydrophyte, Any update on these? 
I have my cypress seedlings in one of my planters. I haven't noticed sprouting yet, it's been about 8-10 days. Hopefully they will soon. I still need to post pictures of my tank  I took some almost 3 weeks ago and just haven't had time to post!


----------



## aparker (Mar 12, 2013)

Sub'd this is really cool.


----------

